# How has marijuana prohibition effected you?



## treyvor (Nov 18, 2014)

Hi everybody, 
I dont post here nearly as much as i would like to, but if im on here too much i get wanderlust really bad sometimes to the point of getting depressed. 
I am writing a research paper on "marijuana and the american dream" and i am looking for some personal accounts to back up the academic research i have found. So if any of you have stories to share of marijuana prohibition inhibiting your ability to obtain your american dream that would be much appreciated. 
By "american dream" i mean what you want put of life, whatever that may be. This classes theme is the american dream, so i have to include it in my paper. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## kneedleknees (Nov 18, 2014)

To be honest, I've used marijuana properly and I've abused it. There have been times where it was a boon and times when it was not helpful at all. That being said, I believe a big reason why I abused it was due to its unavailability. In a weed drought I'll find a gram and smoke it in a day and then be hard pressed to find more. As strange and nonsensical as it sounds, the availability of it would make me not choose to abuse it. One reason would be the quantity. In a world where it is legalized the price would drop drastically (to dissuade people from buying from local growers and dealers. Fucked up yeah, but I won't lie, I'd take advantage.) Thus buying a gram for $20-30 would be a thing of the past. With the ability to get more for my dollar I'd have more to ration. Especially now, as I don't abuse the herb anymore, I'd be able to ration by the week how many times I can hit it and how much to pack. The way I smoke now (which is not often, I haven't smoked anything in a month) I could make a quarter bag last probably around 2-3 months. Which means more money in my pocket for shit like guitar strings, food, little gifts for my partner, etc. 
With that nonsensical rant over with, using marijuana as a creative stimulant has planted MANY great ideas. Particularly with flash fiction and songs. Albeit, it's better to look over it again in sobriety to revise, but 9 times out of 10 even if something doesn't work the idea itself, the plot, the chord progression, the hook, what have you, is fantastic. Creativity does NOT require substance use, however if you're going through a bad writers block and you're dissatisfied with everything you're writing, a blunt or a fat bowl pack will often help you out. If marijuana prohibition ended you'd probably seem me in a haze of pot smoke with my guitar tuned to some off the wall c#minor7th tuning plunking away.
I don't think I've been any help at all, but if I have I've amazed myself.


----------



## treyvor (Dec 4, 2014)

Thank you. I thought your input was helpful. But apparently due to the fact that my english speaker barely speaks english there was a misunderstanding about how the paper was to be written. So im pretty sure im going to fail the class.


----------



## kneedleknees (Dec 6, 2014)

damn, that really sucks. sorry to hear that


----------

